# BBQ Emoji



## woodman3 (Oct 20, 2014)

This may be a strange question.  I would lie to use BBQ emoji(smilyes).  Where are these found?   I have seen some in this sit .


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2014)

Click on Reply use the smiley face arrow pointing to it













BBQ.jpg



__ tropics
__ Oct 20, 2014


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 21, 2014)

Interesting.  I don't get that when I reply.  I used to some time ago but I don't know what has changed.


----------



## tropics (Oct 21, 2014)

BBQBrett said:


> Interesting. I don't get that when I reply. I used to some time ago but I don't know what has changed.










I just clicked on it Can't figure that out

Maybe didn't work for woodman either


----------

